# Melodic Acoustic Euphoria 16.6



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I've been running my Seas er18rnx for the better part of 5 years in the sealed and deadened doors of my 07 Accord. Overall I'd been very happy with their midrange and ability to blend with both my previous tweeters, Seas Lotus Ref rt27f, and current Illusion CuBe tweeters. They also had a nice midbass, although I could tell they weren't the be all end all. 

I had thought I narrowed my choice down to the Dynaudio mw162 and Scan Rev but saw a recent ad for the Melodic Acoustic Euphoria 16.6 and did some more research. I really liked the copper pole piece and high qts as well as the positive reviews for its brother the Arian.

I just had them installed yesterday along with an Alpine cde-hd149bt replacing a Pioneer z110bt. My first impressions were done without any tuning. They were crossed 70 HP and 2500 LP. At first I didn't really notice much difference if anything slightly muddy and less detailed. 

That all changed after a bit of tuning. I realized that either they were much more efficient or the 4ohm impedance brought out more from the JL HD600/4. Either way I bumped up the output to my tweeters on the Zapco dsp6. Next I did some quick RTA and did a little cutting. I was definitely getting there with the mid and upper mid. The tweeters and mids were playing very nicely together but there was still some stuff going on with the mid bass.

After some farting around i realized that these had much better mid bass impact and went lower than the Seas. I dropped the HP to 65 hz and lowered my sub LP accordingly. 

Things really came together and I'm now excited about my front stage. I was thinking I was going three way up front but I might not need to now. The 16.6 sound really great so far and there's still more for me to do. 

What I like so far is definitely the midbass but also the cleanliness up top. The manual says 3k 24db is the highest recommended LP and I might try that. I really like the Illusions crossed at 3.5k and I found my car sounds best with an underlap on the crossover. I'll try this later today and report back. 

Final note is that Mark from Melodic Acoustic provided great support and took some time out to chat with me and answer questions even though I bought these from a private seller.

Long story short: excellent midbass speakers. Put them on your short list.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice review. Do you know how different these new drivers are from the old AP mids (XR/Arian)? Do they share same motor or suspension, etc? I used the Poly Cone version and liked them.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks! I believe these are very similar although there isn't a phase plug which supposedly limits extension. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Great review.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I moved the crossover up to 3k LP and 3.5k HP (on the tweeter). I think I got more detailed sound with the lower crossover point but somehow I feel like it's a little safer for the tweeter in case I decide to get crazy with the volume. Still sounds great with more peace of mind.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice review sir.

To answer the question above. The Euphoria 16.6 shares nothing with the XR6M, nor does the Arian share anything with the XR6M. Even with them all uses a type of Magnesium alloy cone the XR6M cone differ from that of the Euphoria and Arian. 

The Euphoria 16.6 and tbe Arian share a basket and cone topology that is it. Tbe Euphoria 16.6 uses a hybrid motor that consists of both ceramic and neo. Both have a magnesium alloy cone. Euphoria has no phase plug.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Mark! It was a little long winded but I hope I got the point accross that I really like these!

BTW I should add that these are marketed as a Midbass to be used with the 8.9 widebanders which is why I thought I'd go three way. However I'm very impressed with their ability to play the midrange. A tweeter with legit output at 2.5k might be preferable but I wouldn't be scared to try these as in a two way.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

